
A quantum computing startup tries to live up to the hype - pmoriarty
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2018/08/08/business/tech/quantum-computing-startup-tries-live-hype/
======
WilliamEdward
There's a really inspiring talk from Rigetti here, actually on Y Combinator
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzMvG8UO6Eg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzMvG8UO6Eg)

------
jkravitz61
I can't imagine joining a startup in today's day and age named after the
founder (Rigetti computing/ Chad Rigetti). Props to the work they have done so
far, but I personally would not have enough faith in the CEO's motives to join
a company with a name like that.

~~~
WilliamEdward
How is this any different to Hewlett-Packard or DuPont or thousands of other
comparable companies? They sound more like objects or brands than surnames
anyway.

Besides you should watch some of Rigetti's speeches, he really seems like a
great guy and CEO who is passionate about quantum computing.

~~~
jkravitz61
Those companies were created at a very different time and are 79 and 216 years
old respectively. I can't think of any other moderately successful tech
company that has started in recent memory which is named after the founder,
although perhaps there are a few examples. In my mind, it takes a certain
amount of arrogance to name a tech company after yourself; you alone cannot
possibly make it great (unlike a law firm, consultancy, hedge fund, etc.) and
naming it as such severely discounts the perceived worth of other employees.

~~~
IshKebab
Dyson is the only one I can think of, but I'm sure there are more.

~~~
dsnuh
Norton, Kasperky, Dell, Wolfram, HP, Cray, HTC, Bose...

------
jaclaz
The original article on bloomberg:

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-08-07/quantum-c...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-08-07/quantum-
computers-today-aren-t-very-useful-that-could-change)

Has a seemingly less enthusiatic title:

Quantum Computers Today Aren’t Very Useful. That Could Change

